# Ponce Inlet Report with lots of pics 2/11 & 2/13 & 2/15



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

2/11 REPORT: 

Went fishing on 2/11 and it was calm enough to walk out on the rocks at the Ponce Jetty. I wasn't even planning on fishing because it had been so cold, but lucky for me the Fishin' Shack just happened to have some live Sand Fleas (a true rarity around here). So I grabbed a bag and hoofed it out about 1/3rd of the way on the rocks past the pavement. It paid off because I got about 12 Sheepies in a little under an hour. I kept three and gave them to my neighbor because I still aint in the mood to fillet =)



















2/13 REPORT: 

Sorry kids, no pics, but I heard from a buddy that the Sheepies were going off at the Main St. bridge in Daytona so I rode over and scooped up some fiddlers and met him there. Sure enough, they were biting, despite it being colder than a witches teet. Caught 7 in the hour before sun down, gave them to him since he sells them commercially. Sorry, no pics because I forgot my phone.

2/15 REPORT:

So I wasn't even planning on fishing (once again) but I went to the Sunglow Pier this morning to have breakfast with my wifey. Low and behold it was warming up rapidly and the water was clear and calm. I looked down around the pilings and there were sheepies everywhere, some pretty big ones at that. So I scarfed my food and headed to the Ponce Jetty. Got there at slack high tide and there were a ton of sailboats going out:










The rocks were wet but I braved it anyway and went out about 1/4th of the way. Landed 7 Sheepies and a large Spot and kept only three. Ended up giving them to my buddy Blake since I used his stringer and I still didn't feel like filleting. Here are some pics of what I caught and the last 2 pics being the 3 that were kept:






















































The biggest (it's hard to tell from the pic) went 6.5 lbs and was about 3 inches thick.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Glad somebody's been fishin'.....I was going today, but just to danged lazy! Come on warm water.... 

Good report!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Ok I will eat them for you next time...*

Bring on the old bay and everglades.......... 

Nice sheepies... I have got to meet up with you and get a few slabs...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yo KZ*

Thought you fell off the rocks bro,been a while. Hey, Is there any truth to the Pompano biting down your way?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice.....*

Real nice.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes they are biting --haven't went for them but they are biting, seen some caught. I didn't fall off the map, just have been staying inside playing Call of Duty 2 since it's been cold


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*pomps*

Caught a few last week before the cold front hit. Trying again today. I will let you know what is happening tomorrow..
Call of duty is a great game... I might have to buy that one.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I Hear they are pumping sand onto new smyrna, That'll f*#@ things up real good. How about Daytona bch shores and south of sunglow??


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*pomps*

I have heard that pomps are hitting north of the SI inlet half way to melborne at least... and south of Fort Pierce inlet past the nuke plant.
I am sure it is farther north and south but I can confirm those areas. Sand fleas are on the shore or at least last week they were. Pomps hit the fleas last week and should keep doing so. Clams and fresh sand fleas are bait of choice around here followed by live shrimp and the fresh dead.....


----------



## Flyinsaucer172 (Oct 12, 2005)

how do you hook sand fleas on and what type of rig would you use?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks vic, tryin to ge ta trip together for the weekend of the 25th. Any of you central FL. boys fish the end of turtle mound rd. down there where the turn around is. How far (approx.) is that from New Smyrna?
As for the Sand flea question, I use a double dropper rig, I tie my own but sea striker makes a decent pre tied rig, Just don't try any kind of "power cast" using more than 2 oz with them, the 20lb mono they are made of cant take the strain,you could crack your sinker off and kill somebody (really). 
Hook the fleas through the "shovel" so the dont bury themselves. hope this helps.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Flyinsaucer172 said:


> how do you hook sand fleas on and what type of rig would you use?


Insert the hook thru the bottom,thru the single centered digger and come out the top of the shell. The barb should just clear the top of the shell. For Sheepshead fishing, I use a carolina type rig with anywhere from 1/2 oz to 2 oz egg sinker depending on the current at the jettys. For Pompano fishing use the Sea Striker Dual Pompano Rig or make your own double drop rig.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

> Any of you central FL. boys fish the end of turtle mound rd. down there where the turn around is. How far (approx.) is that from New Smyrna?


I have no Idea where the Turtle mound rd is.. ??
I normaly hit just north of the sabastian inlet and just south of the Fort Pierce Jetty. But have truck will travel... 
Sand fleas... never thought of hooking through the shovel... I just get under the shell and avoid most of the "meat" and try to find the thickest part of the shell and stick them.. I normaly have sand flea on top of rig and shrimp on bottom...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went back today and added to the catch:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way cool.....*

Great fish.....


----------

